
Julian Assange predicts Donald Trump will not be allowed to win US elections - pesenti
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/julian-assange-predicts-donald-trump-will-not-be-allowed-win-us-elections-1589850
======
sharemywin
That's because if you want your party to win you nominate a moderate.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I think Assange meant "allowed by the powers that be", rather than "allowed by
the voters". Which I think is a bunch of paranoid drivel, but then, my opinion
of Assange was never very high...

~~~
sharemywin
It's just sad that right leaning moderates don't have a home anymore.

------
LordWinstanley
D'uh. The only reason Trump is there is to make Clinton look good by
comparison.

